# Twin Heifers



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Quick read says they are oo for breeding. Guy I am buying from assures me as well. Any concerns?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Twin heifers you should be ok shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

My twin brother and I both have kids so for the males of our species it turns out all is ok. ????

We've had twin heifers and haven't had any breeding issues with them either.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Twin hfrs are usually fine.It's when you have a bull and a hfr twins the hfr is usually a Free martin.

I've fed out a couple thousand Free Martins for slaughter.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I am planning on a delivery next weekend. Time to grow the herd. And change the breed.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Change to what breed?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Not to discourage anyone but I did have a set of twin heifers that turned out sterile. They were not identical because one was polled and the other had horns. They did have pneumonia, high fevers and scours as newborns. Dam expired after birth and I took possession from a friend of my Dad's. This case study is really limited. I don't know if the sickness or combinations of medicine administered caused them to not be fertile. The horned heifer did have some unusual issues. She would periodically get a hard lump about the size of an apple in her udder and a reproductive mutation that was visible that possibly prevented the bull from penetration. The horned heifer weighed in at a tick under 1500 when I took her to slaughter. I still have the other one whose job is lead. Have been preg checked and always were open. So at the very least you will still hopefully receive a return.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A heifer can be sleeved by a vet to see if it's breedable around 400 lbs.Some will also tube the smaller ones although that is not quite as accurate.

But just because it's breedable doesn't insure that it will get bred.

I think there also is a blood test to see if they are breedable.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Not to discourage anyone but I did have a set of twin heifers that turned out sterile. They were not identical because one was polled and the other had horns. They did have pneumonia, high fevers and scours as newborns. Dam expired after birth and I took possession from a friend of my Dad's. This case study is really limited. I don't know if the sickness or combinations of medicine administered caused them to not be fertile. The horned heifer did have some unusual issues. She would periodically get a hard lump about the size of an apple in her udder and a reproductive mutation that was visible that possibly prevented the bull from penetration. The horned heifer weighed in at a tick under 1500 when I took her to slaughter. I still have the other one whose job is lead. Have been preg checked and always were open. So at the very least you will still hopefully receive a return.


In the dairy end with Holsteins , Twins are never exciting to me ,sometimes but usually not


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

IHCman said:


> Change to what breed?


Not Highlanders.

Buying black herefor heifers. Not sure on my next bull. I am hoping the bred one I am going to get has a bull calf. I might keep him. Nice looking Hereford bull they are using. They put money into their bulls.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

No market for the Highland cattle in your area? There are a few Hilghland cattle around here, but unless someone wants them for novelty or burgers, there is not a market. There is one couple near me that has been selling them as pets and as trained animals for shows:

https://www.happyhensandhighlands.com/

I don't know how economical it has been for them, though.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

deadmoose said:


> Not Highlanders.
> 
> Buying black herefor heifers. Not sure on my next bull. I am hoping the bred one I am going to get has a bull calf. I might keep him. Nice looking Hereford bull they are using. They put money into their bulls.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

You have done good can't go wrong with black and white face or black calves should bring a premium,


----------

